# MPEG2 auf DVD brennen



## NiciB (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe mit einer TV Karte Filme im MPEG2 Format aufgenommen. Jetzt würde ich diese Filme gerne auf DVD brennen und sie am DVD Player anschauen. Leider funktioniert das nicht so wirklich...
Im ISO Format kann man keine Dateien die größer als 1GB brennen, meine sind aber 2GB. Im UDF Format lassen sie sich zwar brennen aber nicht am DVD Player abspielen.
Wie kriege ich diese Filme jetzt auf DVD ohne die Dateien splitten zu müssen oder mühsam irgendwie umwandeln.
Ich habe Nero 7 Premium, gibt es damit eine Lösung?


----------



## chmee (16. Juni 2008)

Zu erst : Mpeg2-Dateien aus dem Fernsehen ( DVBT oder andere digitale Formate ) sind im Transportstream gesendet, das nicht auf DVDs verwendet wird. Man muss sie ins Programstream-Format umwandeln, dafür gibt es zB ProjectX ( Hier Link mit Erklärung ). Danach kannst Du damit in Nero - und auch nur, wenn Du als Ziel keine DatenDVD, sondern VideoDVD auswählst - eine im DVD-Player nutzbare DVD brennen.

mfg chmee


----------

